# opinion of Bessacarr E412



## DerrickT (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi, I am thinking of buying a 2014 Bessacarr E412 Motorhome. Are there any owners of this model and year who could give any good or bad comments before I commit. Thanks Derrick.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, I do hope we can answer your questions. Can I ask what made you pick that make and model. Is this your first motorhome.

cabby


----------



## DerrickT (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Cabby, we have had several motorhomes and wanted a smaller one and liked the flexible bed option on this one. Also as I am tall the single bed option size is ideal.


----------

